# ESFP vs ENFJ? which is more likable?



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

during my lifetime i've had incredibly close relationships with the two of the most likable/charismatic types there is.

my youngest uncle( almost 3 years older)( he isn't my real uncle) whom i grew up with is an ENFJ. 
my 13 year old brother is an ESFP.

ENFJ: tends to have unmatched charisma and is capable of making crowds of people love them with little to no effort. ENFJ's tends to be called the "Protagonist" since everyone loves them.

ESFP: is the most social type. it's always fun around them they loves to have a good time and only live in the moment. They are often called " the life of the party".They are charismatic but their charisma cannot compare to that of an ENFJ.

that's all the information at my disposal, you can look more into it if you want to.





anyways, which one is more likable and why?


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I get along better with ESFPs, but I think I can't really tell since up to now all the interactions I had with the few ENFJs I've known IRL were awful and that was related to the people being assholes and not to their type.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ENFJs, definitely.

Some ESFPs can exert their power of bullying on me (since I'm easily intimidated) but some are great friends!


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

This is my N-bias talking, but ENFJs, by far. I have a very difficult time getting along with types that have the Se/Fi dynamic in their functions -- they just come off as too self-centered most of the time. That's not to say that they're all like that; I've met some very wonderful and considerate ESFPs. Generally, I would more enjoy the company of an ENFJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

zosio913 said:


> this is my n-bias talking, but enfjs, by far. I have a very difficult time getting along with types that have the se/fi dynamic in their functions -- they just come off as too self-centered most of the time. That's not to say that they're all like that; i've met some very wonderful and considerate esfps. Generally, i would more enjoy the company of an enfj.


HOLAAAAAAAAA AMIGOOOOOOOO como estas escuchad mi amigoooooo! !!!


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

ESFPs are genuinely fun loving people but sometimes they don't realize when they're overstepping boundaries. They're generally very well liked and popular even if they're not always my personal cup of tea. My best friend is an ESFP so I have a better point of reference as opposed to ENFJs. I don't know many ENFJs but I had an English teacher who was one and we got along swimmingly. She had a badass taste in music and started playing stuff we both liked in class during the last week of school. The only problem with her was that we had open discussions in class but she would stop the discussions right when they were getting juicy because she wanted to keep the group harmony in check, and being argumentative in nature I don't really care about such things.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I wouldn't know.. To be honest. I like both of them moderately.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I've been told that it's impossible to not love me. I dunno, my lifelong crush is an ESFP and I would question the hearts of those who dislike him, but the ESFP way of greeting the world and the ENFJ way of greeting the world are so different...

Something about ENFJs, or at least me... I'm sickening. I'm sweet and people have a hard time hating on me because like, I'm just always positive and kind and loving and all that, but like... I'm overwhelming. My friends who know people who dislike me tell me they have no reason to hate me, but they do anyway, for stupid reasons. But I think that speaks to how annoying I am, like I'm sweet and lovable but also insufferable. 

Honestly ESFPs and ENFJs are both endearing and both annoying. Just in different ways. When it comes down to it, I think it depends on the person who's most likable and who's not. (Me, I love Ts and find them irresistibly likable even when they are extremely jerky and pretentious )


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

ESFPs will be more fun when it comes to activities like games, sports and such. ENFJs are more enjoyable to be with in the general atmosphere. (They actually care if you are comfortable and such)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

For me esfp -I find them very entertaining , cunning , fun loving , adventurous and they kinda set the trend - they also carry a deeper side to them that they only choose to share with selected few - I may be bias though since the closest person to me in the world ( my cousin whom I've been bff with since 3 months old) is an esfp - also I have many other esfp friends and acquaintances from my theater class back in hs and college 

Enfjs are very warm and group oriented though but it's kinda a hit or miss for me I either adore and love them or they wear me out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

ENFJs are so cute and charming. They are very attractive and lovely, they always give a good impression. They are very cheerful and I like it. They are in the same quadra as INFJs, so maybe this is why I get along easily with them.

ESFPs on the other hands are quite fascinating. In fact all Se-user are very attractive for me. I really love their willpower and ability to attract attention. They have some charisma and strong presence, everybody's listening them and following them. 

Oh sorry I'm being a bit subjective..

The question was "which is more likable?". The answer is ENFJ I guess. ESFPs are likable too, but Fi make them very sensible to their individuality, and they will not be nice for the sake of being nice like ENFJs.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Likeable to who?


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

hornet said:


> Likeable to who?


you


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

ENFJs are probably my favorite type.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

the401 said:


> you


Well I prefer a real friend rather than a mirage thank you very much. 

Anyone who know Jungs system even halfway decent would know what I meant by that.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

hornet said:


> Well I prefer a real friend rather than a mirage thank you very much.
> 
> Anyone who know Jungs system even halfway decent would know what I meant by that.


"anyone who know xxx would know xxx"

anyone who knows this argument would know it's pretty pathetic.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

ENFJ, in my experience
Not to be biased, but ESFPs are often quite socially focused and so can be two-faced.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

the401 said:


> "anyone who know xxx would know xxx"
> 
> anyone who knows this argument would know it's pretty pathetic.


Yeah probably seemed a bit harsh for no seeming reason.
Let us chalk it up to me *being a horrible person with issues* and move on.
Tear out my intestines and crusify me with rusted nails if it helps you feel better.

ESFPs are the best and ENFJs are horrible monsters that pretend to be everything you ever wanted.
To be fair I'm just as big a monster to them, so don't come here and give me flak for being frank.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

hornet said:


> Yeah probably seemed a bit harsh for no seeming reason.
> Let us chalk it up to me *being a horrible person with issues* and move on.
> Tear out my intestines and crusify me with rusted nails if it helps you feel better.
> 
> ...


for the ENFJ part i can agree on


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

hornet said:


> Yeah probably seemed a bit harsh for no seeming reason.
> Let us chalk it up to me *being a horrible person with issues* and move on.
> Tear out my intestines and crusify me with rusted nails if it helps you feel better.
> 
> ...


How dare you say things like that about us. We have a right to be here as well as you. How would YOU like it if I called you a monster, huh?
We ENFJs are not bratty monsters like what you think. You just think we're vain, superficial little idiots, when that is completely wrong. It's just like putting labels on us. Learn to get along with and accept everyone and their differences. :crazy:


----------



## adacis (Dec 30, 2012)

I find myself easily closer to my ENFJ friends than my ESFP friends, but I wonder if it's just because I'm also an intuitive feeler.
But objectively looking at them, I definitely like them both. They're both humorous, make you feel at ease, and are easy to talk to.

Now the differences between them in my experience is that the Fe-dom in the ENFJs may ask a bit too much of me and can be too pushy. For example, dragging me into too much play time together when I really need to do work. Generally NFJs can be pushy I notice (I see it in my INFJ friend, too) whereas SFP friends have never been with me. On the other hand, SFP friends can be paranoid, which often leads into false assumptions and no discussion; NFJ friends are more likely to confront me, so there's clarification by the end. Another difference is there's something about ESFPs I can't quite connect to like I can with ENFJs, despite having said they're easy to talk to and are very fun. Probably the intuitiveness.

So I don't know. I like them both for being charismatic, fun people, and they have different traits I'd rather not deal with, but I just naturally interact with ENFJs better.


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ENFJs, definitely.
> 
> Some ESFPs can exert their power of bullying on me (since I'm easily intimidated) but some are great friends!


The only for-sure ESFP I know is my aunt and she's an extremely aggressive 2. Compared to my ENFJ mom, who I think is probably a 379, who has social energy best illustrated by Lisa Frank? I love Se users, but SeFi is one I struggle to click with. FiSe I get along with great but they definitely aren't as likable as ENFJs, they can be a bit polarizing.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

I have an ENFJ friend who is awesome!


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> How dare you say things like that about us. We have a right to be here as well as you. How would YOU like it if I called you a monster, huh?
> We ENFJs are not bratty monsters like what you think. You just think we're vain, superficial little idiots, when that is completely wrong. It's just like putting labels on us. Learn to get along with and accept everyone and their differences. :crazy:


lol this comment was funny. i pictured you as being an anime character lol.

well ENFJ's do pretend to be everything i ever wanted........ only for it to be fake lol. ( my uncle does this sometimes.)

and why do you have to treat everyone so good? this totally eliminates the purpose of having someone "special".


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> How dare you say things like that about us. We have a right to be here as well as you. How would YOU like it if I called you a monster, huh?
> We ENFJs are not bratty monsters like what you think. You just think we're vain, superficial little idiots, when that is completely wrong. It's just like putting labels on us. Learn to get along with and accept everyone and their differences. :crazy:


Thanks for proving my point.
Even though I was equally harsh with my own part of the relation, 
you just couldn't handle embodying a negative attribute trough your identifying group.
In fact I'm sure you didn't even parse the part that I called myself an equal monster.

To answer your question.
I dare cause I don't care about your opinion.
I would prefer if you spotted me and called me out as the monster I am to you.
In that way we could keep the distance needed not to haunt each others dreams.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

I would have to say ESFPs, because I met many and like most of them. My mum is one too :kitteh: But they usually don't like me at first :frustrating: Then by chance we have to work on the same projects, and once we talk a bit they are very willing to drop their first impression and become really friendly with me. The same thing happens with ISFPs, there was one in my class for 5 years and she never noticed me, but we talked by chance for a bit and suddenly discovered we liked the same music. Then she asked me to lunch and is now one of my best friends.

On the other hand, I never met ENFJs, but I don't really like Fe types. Sure they are nice and warm, but I feel really uncomfortable when they see right through me, no matter how hard I pretend to be normal. They like to take care of me like a child, kind of insulting. Also they would subtly try to change you "for your own good", and I notice it.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

hornet said:


> Thanks for proving my point.
> Even though I was equally harsh with my own part of the relation,
> you just couldn't handle embodying a negative attribute trough your identifying group.
> In fact I'm sure you didn't even parse the part that I called myself an equal monster.
> ...


----------

